# Gaggia Baby Class steam wand - V. Weak



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi,

I've been having problems with the steam wand. Up till now, the steam was coming through uninterrupted and would last for quite a while, providing sufficient levels of steam to froth up small pitchers of milk effectively.

Now, the temperature light is on, i go to steam, and the pressure required for steaming last 5-10 seconds before i'm left with the pressure so low it only makes slight bubbles...not enough required to even heat the milk, let alone froth.

I've taken apart the wand, and checked for milk build up, and cleaned it, but that hasn't done the trick.

I'm sure someone will have experienced this problem, and i tried searching everywhere before asking my question.

Many thanks!


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Is the boiler refilling after brewing ? Does it brew coffee at normal rate ? Could possibly be faulty steam stat not bringing boiler to steam temperature. Have you any other information on the problem ?


----------



## martinwarrilow (Nov 23, 2013)

Hi, thanks for your reply,

To my knowledge, everything else is fine with the machine, espresso is poured at the correct rate.

I think the temperature light on the buttons is always on, i don't think i can recall it being off while anything is brought to the right temperature. Also the button for steam clicks in, but doesn't stay in...is this correct? The red steam button lights up however when operational.


----------



## pattyxclentcouk (Feb 21, 2014)

I'm having this problem too. My Gaggia is ok for the espresso bit but the steam wand is just not having it's old "puff". Please help! THANKS!


----------



## pattyxclentcouk (Feb 21, 2014)

We're ordering a new thermostat so will see if this is the problem.


----------

